# Sway bar shorter end links mk6



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

So i need shorter end links to reinstall my front sway bar.
my question is, how much shorter than stock they need to be so i can still dump it.
And should i absolutely get adjustable end links or these bsh would do the trick?
http://pgperformance.com/bsh-mk5-billet-race-swaybar-end-links.html


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Those BSH are rears so they won't work. Rat4life usually cuts out about 2" from a stock endlink when using the Dorbritz brackets, it still lays out. Other than adjustables, k-sport or powergrid, I do t think there are others that are short enough. I personally had powergrids and still lay frame.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Man i feel stupid lol, tought it was all 4 end links because of the price ><
where can i get powergrids?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Directly from Powergrid.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

For some reason you have to use their eBay store, well a least that's how it used to be: http://stores.ebay.com/Powergrid-Inc 

Which struts are you using? If bagyards make sure they're installed correctly with the ball joint on the flat surface of the sway mount. If its on the wrong side they'll break the first time you turn.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Man i feel stupid lol, tought it was all 4 end links because of the price ><
where can i get powergrids?


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Slam xl airlift


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You will need these:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You will need these:


 Oh forgot to mention that i alreeady have dd fsb brackets


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

then what are you waiting for!?


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Bought powergrids on ebay, almost 200$ with shipping :S
Worth it to upgrade rear sway i might wanna do it


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Powergrid's seller is asking if i need custom center distance or standard production model (adjustable endlinks)
Is standard model good for air ride?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Powergrid's seller is asking if i need custom center distance or standard production model (adjustable endlinks)
> Is standard model good for air ride?


 The standard is all you neeed:thumbup:


----------



## Magic BiH (Jul 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You will need these:


Where can i buy these??


----------



## Magic BiH (Jul 7, 2013)

I am lowerd on wrd coils and its a bitch trying to find short end link will i be able to use these with the oem links and will they be on tight to prevent them from sliding?


----------

